# compression ratio and boost!



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

ok, I know that the DETs are pushin an 8.5:1 ratio and the USDM DE's are squishin a 9:1. Seeing as the JDM DE's are higher at 10:1, is that still low enough for boost?
I'm only talking low pressure here, like 7-10psi. 10:1 seems like it's starting to get kinda high, but it IS an SR20 still. Just thought I'd double check.


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

fugiot said:


> ok, I know that the DETs are pushin an 8.5:1 ratio and the USDM DE's are squishin a 9:1. Seeing as the JDM DE's are higher at 10:1, is that still low enough for boost?
> I'm only talking low pressure here, like 7-10psi. 10:1 seems like it's starting to get kinda high, but it IS an SR20 still. Just thought I'd double check.


Yes, you can still run up to about 12 psi on 10:1. Just a matter of safe tuning.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not all JDM de's are 10:1. actually, very few of them are.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no comment on the recommended boost, however, high compression boost is just as good, if not, better than low compression boost. However, I don't think it should be left to any turbo noobs. It takes some experience and skills to properly tune it.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

10:1 comp with FI will be fine....just make sure your tuning is perfect. there is less room for error with a higher static comp ratio.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

chimmike said:


> not all JDM de's are 10:1. actually, very few of them are.


Actually I just used the JDM as an example. I'm actually gonna be using the Euro redtop DE. So as long is it will be ok with stock boost, that's all I need.


----------

